# Plows for sale



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

All plows have 416 JRB hookup
16ft angle plow 8K
13 foot Tire plow 6K
Daniels 3-1 18 foot angle/hyd wing plow 19K
pm for photos


----------

